# So this just happened and I feel absolutely horrible



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just had sex but right before she was about to orgasm I told her to pause as I was about to cum at the same time. She tried for the second time but just couldn’t do it, I feel extrmely guilty right now. How do I calm down? please help…feels like my confidence just dropped a level.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Msippy82 said:


> Just had sex but right before she was about to orgasm I told her to pause as I was about to cum at the same time. She tried for the second time but just couldn’t do it, I feel extrmely guilty right now. How do I calm down? please help…feels like my confidence just dropped a level.


It happens...it's not a tragedy. You'll get over it... go for walk with your dog, if you have one.


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

She hopped on just after a few seconds after I told her to pause but still couldn’t get off, first time this **** happened to me


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Maybe I'm just tired but I'm confused... Why would you tell her to pause if you were _both_ about to orgasm?


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

bobert said:


> Maybe I'm just tired but I'm confused... Why would you tell her to pause if you were _both_ about to orgasm?


Having unprotected sex


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Msippy82 said:


> Having unprotected sex


So you told her to stop because you're trying to avoid a pregnancy? Or because of some hang up?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bobert said:


> So you told her to stop because you're trying to avoid a pregnancy? Or because of some hang up?


Read his last thread 🙄


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

bobert said:


> So you told her to stop because you're trying to avoid a pregnancy? Or because of some hang up?


I told her to stop to avoid cumming inside her, wanted to take a pause for a few seconds


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Read his last thread 🙄


I have, but was still unable to make the connection.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

She was riding him and they were both about to cum. He told her to stop moving because he was about to cum. He doesn’t want to cum inside her, I’m assuming to avoid pregnancy. But since she was so close and then had to back off, she couldn’t get back to that orgasmic state and didn’t cum, so he feels bad. I’m not sure if he feels bad for her because she didn’t get to cum or if he feels bad because his confidence is busted since he wasn’t able to get her worked up again or maybe they had only been going at it for a minute and he already felt the need to bust and it’s embarrassing. I haven’t read the other thread, but why don’t you two use some sort of protection if you don’t want to have to make her stop when she’s about to cum?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

You’re feeling bad because it didn’t feel extra great- meanwhile risking pregnancy for this young woman? I don’t have any sympathy but hope you’re man enough and ready to be a father.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wear a condom...problem solved.


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cici1990 said:


> She was riding him and they were both about to cum. He told her to stop moving because he was about to cum. He doesn’t want to cum inside her, I’m assuming to avoid pregnancy. But since she was so close and then had to back off, she couldn’t get back to that orgasmic state and didn’t cum, so he feels bad. I’m not sure if he feels bad for her because she didn’t get to cum or if he feels bad because his confidence is busted since he wasn’t able to get her worked up again or maybe they had only been going at it for a minute and he already felt the need to bust and it’s embarrassing. I haven’t read the other thread, but why don’t you two use some sort of protection if you don’t want to have to make her stop when she’s about to cum?


We were going at it for 40+ minutes, I am feeling bad because a few seconds after I told her to stop we were back at it again but she couldn’t orgasm


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

You made a couple of rookie moves Mississippi. You started the job without the proper tools and youre relying on pulling out of the station just before the train arrives to avoid an accident. Neither is very reliable. The first one can be fixed by giving the piece you were working on another good shellacking; this time with the proper tools at hand. The second one is results in more of a long term and very expensive issue.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Msippy82 said:


> We were going at it for 40+ minutes, I am feeling bad because a few seconds after I told her to stop we were back at it again but she couldn’t orgasm


She spent over 40 minutes on top? She deserves a medal.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

**** happens. It's really not the end of the world. Next time, wear a condom. Did you try to finish her off orally, or did you expect her to get on top again? You know you can take a break and go down on her, then resume. 

FYI, the pull out method isn't your best option if you're trying to avoid a pregnancy.


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

bobert said:


> **** happens. It's really not the end of the world. Next time, wear a condom. Did you try to finish her off orally, or did you expect her to get on top again? You know you can take a break and go down on her, then resume.
> 
> FYI, the pull out method isn't your best option if you're trying to avoid a pregnancy.


She was on top of me when I told her to pause, we restarted from there after 4-5 seconds and she kept riding me but still couldn’t orgasm. I feel like this is completely my fault.



Blondilocks said:


> She spent over 40 minutes on top? She deserves a medal.


Different positions, she was on top for the last 3-4 minutes


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

Marilami said:


> Terrible.


Please explain


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Msippy82 said:


> Just had sex but right before she was about to orgasm I told her to pause as I was about to cum at the same time. She tried for the second time but just couldn’t do it, I feel extrmely guilty right now. How do I calm down? please help…feels like my confidence just dropped a level.


If you are not going to make use of a condom, at the very least get her on birth control meds. Whether it's the pill or the implant or whatever. I applaud that you at least are thinking about avoiding having kids right now, but be bloody proactive about it! Pull out is a chancy and irresponsible method.

In the meantime, there are a few things you could try, but you will have to work for them. There are techniques out there, where you can train your body to go longer before actual orgasm. In fact, in doing them you might even end up separating out the orgasm from the ejaculation, and find you are capable of multiple orgasms. I've been there. It's possible. Another option, and this will require a lot of work on your part, is to have your orgasm first. Basically, she works you over until you have your orgasm, and during that time you can manually or orally service her, and maybe she'll have some orgasms as well. After you are cleaned up, and that can be included in the sexy fun time, and recharged (most men can manage two or three times if they work at it and put their mind to it), then it will take a much longer time before you orgasm/ejaculate again, allowing her to get in her orgasms.

Something to keep in mind though with the pull out method. Sperm can get mixed in with the pre-cum, the fluid that will leak prior to the full ejaculation, so that is part of the risk of not using condoms.


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> If you are not going to make use of a condom, at the very least get her on birth control meds. Whether it's the pill or the implant or whatever. I applaud that you at least are thinking about avoiding having kids right now, but be bloody proactive about it! Pull out is a chancy and irresponsible method.
> 
> In the meantime, there are a few things you could try, but you will have to work for them.* There are techniques out there, where you can train your body to go longer before actual orgasm. *In fact, in doing them you might even end up separating out the orgasm from the ejaculation, and find you are capable of multiple orgasms. I've been there. It's possible. Another option, and this will require a lot of work on your part, is to have your orgasm first. Basically, she works you over until you have your orgasm, and during that time you can manually or orally service her, and maybe she'll have some orgasms as well. After you are cleaned up, and that can be included in the sexy fun time, and recharged (most men can manage two or three times if they work at it and put their mind to it), then it will take a much longer time before you orgasm/ejaculate again, allowing her to get in her orgasms.
> 
> Something to keep in mind though with the pull out method. Sperm can get mixed in with the pre-cum, the fluid that will leak prior to the full ejaculation, so that is part of the risk of not using condoms.


Please tell me these techniques


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

You know it is hard for some women to orgasm when they have to stop. 
Get condoms.

many women really don’t want longer than 40 minutes so before you try these techniques to last longer you find out if that is desired.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Sperm can get mixed in with the pre-cum, the fluid that will leak prior to the full ejaculation, so that is part of the risk of not using condoms.


Mississippi, have you ever heard of a volcano have "mini eruptions" of small amounts of magma before the big blow. That's you my man.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Msippy82 said:


> Please tell me these techniques


You'll have to research them and experiment with what works for you. I learned my method back in the ancient times when rocks were soft and dirt was clean. It was in a book called The Sensuous Man by M. But others have discovered other methods that work. Like most things, there is no one size fits all.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> You'll have to research them and experiment with what works for you. I learned my method back in the ancient times when rocks were soft and dirt was clean. It was in a book called The Sensuous Man by M. But others have discovered other methods that work. Like most things, there is no one size fits all.


Oh my. I read The Sensuous Woman by J when I was 13 and the people I was babysitting for had a copy. I didn't realise there was a companion book for men!

OP, did you at least bring her to orgasm with your mouth and/or hands after you finished?


----------



## Msippy82 (Aug 3, 2021)

Enigmatic said:


> Oh my. I read The Sensuous Woman by J when I was 13 and the people I was babysitting for had a copy. I didn't realise there was a companion book for men!
> 
> OP, did you at least bring her to orgasm with your mouth and/or hands after you finished?


I didn’t finish after we took the 4-5 second pause, she started riding me again but could not orgasm.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Enigmatic said:


> Oh my. I read The Sensuous Woman by J when I was 13 and the people I was babysitting for had a copy. I didn't realise there was a companion book for men!


There is a 3rd book, a parody called The Sensuous Dirty Old Man by A which was done by Isaac Asimov


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

Msippy82 said:


> I didn’t finish after we took the 4-5 second pause, she started riding me again but could not orgasm.


But did you bring her to orgasm with your hands or mouth?

You keep not answering this question, so I'm going to assume you did not. So... why not?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Enigmatic said:


> But did you bring her to orgasm with your hands or mouth?
> 
> You keep not answering this question, so I'm going to assume you did not. So... why not?


_She _might have given up at that point. And in such a case he shouldn't push it against her desire to not continue.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> _She _might have given up at that point. And in such a case he shouldn't push it against her desire to not continue.


Maybe. But she was on the verge of orgasm when they paused, so I don't see why he didn't seize the moment. Just because he needed a break at that point (so as not to cum inside her), he could used the pause to finish her off.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Enigmatic said:


> Maybe. But she was on the verge of orgasm when they paused, so I don't see why he didn't seize the moment. Just because he needed a break at that point (so as not to cum inside her), he could used the pause to finish her off.


It often times isn't as easy as all that. If I'm on the verge of an inner vaginal/perineal orgasm and you switch to stimulating my clitoris then I have to start back not at zero but back. It's a different type of orgasm. Just like if I'm about to have a clitoral orgasm and you switch to my g-spot it's not going to happen as quick as you think because I have to almost start over on the build up. I realize that men have more of a one dimensional orgasm so it may be hard to understand.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Enigmatic said:


> Maybe. But she was on the verge of orgasm when they paused, so I don't see why he didn't seize the moment. Just because he needed a break at that point (so as not to cum inside her), he could used the pause to finish her off.


Given what he wrote, there wasn't much pause, and she moved (back?) on top of him, and tried to reach orgasm, but couldn't. So she didn't seem to give him much chance to shift to an oral/manual stimulation and then


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> It often times isn't as easy as all that. If I'm on the verge of an inner vaginal/perineal orgasm and you switch to stimulating my clitoris then I have to start back not at zero but back. It's a different type of orgasm. Just like if I'm about to have a clitoral orgasm and you switch to my g-spot it's not going to happen as quick as you think because I have to almost start over on the build up. I realize that men have more of a one dimensional orgasm so it may be hard to understand.


I'm a woman. I understand completely.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Msippy82 said:


> She was on top of me when I told her to pause, we restarted from there after 4-5 seconds and she kept riding me but still couldn’t orgasm. I feel like this is completely my fault.


 You didn't make sure birth control was in play so that the sex could be free and uninhibited. You also apparently didn't fully stop to give her an orgasm or few before resuming PIV nor did you give her an orgasm with your hands, mouth, or a toy after you got your orgasm. So, yeah, it's on you.




Anastasia6 said:


> It often times isn't as easy as all that. If I'm on the verge of an inner vaginal/perineal orgasm and you switch to stimulating my clitoris then I have to start back not at zero but back. It's a different type of orgasm. Just like if I'm about to have a clitoral orgasm and you switch to my g-spot it's not going to happen as quick as you think because I have to almost start over on the build up. I realize that men have more of a one dimensional orgasm so it may be hard to understand.


Well, yes, but switching and having the other kind of orgasm is better than no orgasm at all.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Cici1990 said:


> She was riding him and they were both about to cum. He told her to stop moving because he was about to cum. He doesn’t want to cum inside her, I’m assuming to avoid pregnancy. But since she was so close and then had to back off, she couldn’t get back to that orgasmic state and didn’t cum, so he feels bad. I’m not sure if he feels bad for her because she didn’t get to cum or if he feels bad because his confidence is busted since he wasn’t able to get her worked up again or maybe they had only been going at it for a minute and he already felt the need to bust and it’s embarrassing. I haven’t read the other thread, but why don’t you two use some sort of protection if you don’t want to have to make her stop when she’s about to cum?


There's a word for this, whether actually cumming or stop and start.....and that word is parents.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> Given what he wrote, there wasn't much pause, and she moved (back?) on top of him, and tried to reach orgasm, but couldn't. So she didn't seem to give him much chance to shift to an oral/manual stimulation and then


Yeah, I don't get it either.

Nothing is perfect, laugh and life goes on. No blood no foul.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Unprotected sex = bad idea.

Sex that doesn't work out quite right? Happens, offer to make it up to her next time any way she wants for a long as she wants.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

You do know that pulling out is no guarantee she won’t get pregnant.


----------

